# Programing key fob additional functions??



## Parris Jinkens (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi, i just purchased a 2016 sentra base model i believe with the lovely 3 button key fob. I really wish i would've given the car a good once over, because i don't know how to feel about not having a rear trunk lock, or being able to open the trunk without getting into the car, I feel that's as idiotic as removing the headphone jack on an iphone. 

Anyways I was wondering if I purchased a 4 button button key, could i program the trunk function in, also what would be the steps to programing it at all... also, just out of curiosity what other functions could i add if possible.


----------

